# I would like to get to know YOU n your GSD!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I like to ask questions so I apologize. This one isn't as fun but it's just as important to me as the previous 'I would like to get to know' post...and thanks for making the last thread (IMO) a success. I learned a lot from it and had tons of fun! Bare with me through this one again 

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? *
I have no routine whatsoever. I try to take him to the dog park before the sun goes down, and that's about the only thing we do at any sort of specific time.


*2. How do you groom your GSDs? *
I clip his toe nails when they are getting too long and I brush him when I'm bored. That's about it. If he's dirty I hose him off in the backyard, unless it's winter then I take him in the shower with me or I take him to the car wash to bathe him there.


*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? 
*Twice a weekish. Shovel and a garbage bag.

*
4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?* 
I go, "*AY!* ".

*
5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable?* 
When he's going to throw up he starts drooling a lot. I saw Chrono in pain once before and he whined briefly. That was the only time I ever saw him in pain.

*
6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
Stares at me and then waits at the backdoor. He paws at it if I ignore him staring at me. He's been trained to paw at the door, so sometimes I intentionally ignore him until he does what he's supposed to do when he wants to go out.
*

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?* 
Food and happy voice.

*
8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?* 
*N/A


9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? *
Put him in the backyard. He doesn't dig, bark, or destroy anything, he just lays on the deck or plays with his toys.*


10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?
*Give him foods he shouldn't eat. Let him sleep in the bed next to me after my fiance leaves.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like to ask questions so I apologize. This one isn't as fun but it's just as important to me as the previous 'I would like to get to know' post...and thanks for making the last thread (IMO) a success. I learned a lot from it and had tons of fun! Bare with me through this one again 

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
M-F: 25 min walk in the morning before work. Feed breakfast. Walk/playtime/obedience after work. Feed dinner. Give chew. Go to bed. Tuesdays are obedience classes.*

*Saturday: Small breakfast. SAR training on Sat mornings til 1300. Some kind of fun activity, dog park/trails/long walk/fetch/swimming. Outside to play by themselves. Dinner. Bed. *

*Sundays: Breakfast. Outside to play. Some kind of fun activity, dog park/trails/long walk/fetch/swimming. Obedience. More outside playtime. Dinner. Bed.*

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)*
*The furminator brush is my very very best friend when it comes to grooming Titan. Takes a while but very good at getting a lot of hair. I try to do that minimum once a week. Every few weeks I cut nails and clean ears (he HATES ear cleaning days and usually gets lots of treats that day) He doesn't get bathed much unless he is SUPER dirty.. every few months IF that.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)
I have an enormous back yard so I only poopy patrol Once a week. Usually Sundays in time for Monday trash pick up. Sometimes if I am out there more that week. I'll pick them up if they seem to be bothering me.. for the most part Titan goes in a specific area. 

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
I usually say "Excuse me?!" To which he looks at me and I say "Nein!" or "No, Sir!" and he immediately goes and lays down in his crate. If he is doing something outrageous "Enough!" Is his command to stop whatever it is he is doing.

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
Other than the common ones.. his ears will be down, he'll be lathargic, or not want to play as much.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
Paws the door if we are down stares. If we are upstairs in my bedroom he will pace the room and sit and stare/whine at me.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?
Playtime and high value treats. He will do ANYTHING you want him to do if you just play with him. He also LOVES cheese and hot dogs and will in turn do anything your heart desires. Belly rubs are also a quick substitute.

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
Nope, no allergies!

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
Raw Marrow Bones or Antlers. He also has his crate but it's doorless since he's good and doesn't get into things, but he will stay there if I as him too.. and will also go in there if he wants a break from the puppy.

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect* *him?* 
*I give him lost of love! I play with him and do one on one games. He LOVES SAR so I make sure he rarely misses that. He get privileges like off leash walking when he is good and he just loves that. Lastly.. he gets to sleep in my room while the pup sleeps downstairs in her crate. *


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*

Get up at 6 AM, feed both dogs. 
7:30 take Niko for a six mile run. 8:30 take Rosa for two mile walk. 
Noon - take dogs outside to play for an hour, then they get lunch. 
4:00 - husband takes Niko for a two mile run or walk, then Rosa gets another two mile walk. 
Dinner at 6 pm 
Bedtime at 8 pm

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
*

Just simple coat brushing a few time a week with an undercoat rake and a slicker brush. 
Teeth are brushed once a day (evening). 
Nails are Dremeled once every two to three weeks.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)*

All poops are picked up immediately (with a small garden trowel) and put in a small, lined garbage can. This bag is changed once a week. Off-property poops are bagged and brought home. Once a month we take the trash to the dump (we do not have garbage service where I live.)

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*

I say "Eh-eh!" and/or call the dog over to me. Or I say "Leave it", whatever is appropriate to the situation.

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*

Panting, drooling, inability to settle (or pacing), difficulty getting up, whining.

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*

We go out for potties on a schedule so my dogs don't really have an obvious signal, but if they won't settled down, or are pacing the house that's a good clue that they might need to potty.

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*

I say "Good baby!" and give a little head scratch, and/or give a treat.

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?*

Nope

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)*

We have Nylabones available at all times. We crate when we leave them home alone and also crate at night. We also give them lots of exercise and have worked hard to train them what is acceptable behavior and what is not.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?*

I listen to them, I am aware of their emotional states and I try to respect their comfort level and not put them in situations that make them fearful. I do my best not to let them engage in any dangerous behaviors. I keep them on leash in public places, I do not give them the chance to make poor choices. I feed them the best food that works for them, homemade yummy treats, home-raised chicken eggs, veggies from my garden. I take them to the vet regularly and keep them lean and healthy. I make sure they both get a good amount (okay, a lot!) of physical affection every day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
5:00 a.m.: 2.5 mile walk
8:00 a.m.: play time with pals(lots of running and chasing)
9:30 a.m.: 3-4 mile walk/jog
12:30 p.m.: short pee walk
4:00 p.m.: 1 mile bathroom walk
8:30 p.m.: out to pee then bed

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
Brush 4-5 days per week; occasional teeth brush; weekly ear wipes; body wipes as needed; nails trimmed by vet monthly
3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)
All poops picked up immediately unless she goes in the woods
4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
Just say NO, then distract

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
Limping; pacing; drooling; whining
6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
She doesn't. She gets so many bathroom breaks that she just waits for the next one.
7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?
High-voice praise; treats
8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
Not allergic
9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
All of those. She has her own room, an enclosed breezeway.
10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?
I give her a lot of freedom. Freedom to make the right choice or the wrong one from which she learns. Physical play with a lot of hands on that shows control: nobody gets hurt.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I like to ask questions so I apologize. This one isn't as fun but it's just as important to me as the previous 'I would like to get to know' post...and thanks for making the last thread (IMO) a success. I learned a lot from it and had tons of fun! Bare with me through this one again
> 
> 1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
> 
> ...


I try to show her by giving her all of me: my time, my energy, my love, my money lol. Everything is about her. When I think about what I'm doing on a weekend it's all about trying to find something that she would enjoy. When I'm at the grocery store I try to find her a little something yummy just because. She goes with me everywhere she's allowed, and if she's not allowed somewhere I often don't go. I show her she's loved and respected by making her a priority.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? *
Same routine for all 3 of my dogs. Up at 7, out for potty and 30 minutes of play, back in for quiet time, then breakfast, potty time, then quiet time, then afternoon play/training time, quiet time, lunch, potty time, quiet time, back out for play, quiet time until dinner, potty break, quiet time, play/training time, hang around the house like slugs and watch TV time, back out for a little more play and potty, then to bed around 11:30 or so.
*
2. How do you groom your GSDs?*
All the dogs get daily ear and teeth check, ears cleaned as needed, grind nails 2x a week with a dremel, brush and comb every other day, bath every 2 weeks.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it?*
During every trip outside. Poo does NOT sit in my yard. Ever. I have bags by the front door so I can clean it up immediately. I turn the spray nozzle of the hose on the spots to clean off anything that sticks.

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*

I say "uh uh uh" in a loud, low, buzzy voice. As soon as their attention is redirected they get praise. If I have a toy or treat handy they get that.
*
5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable *

Huxley is a baby so no experience with that yet. But my aged golden pants, licks himself, paces.... when I see those signs I check him over and coax him to lay on his bed for a while. He is on Rimadyl and Adequan and fish oil and vitamin c, but we're seeing signs they aren't helping enough 

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
all 3 dogs ring the bells on the door, even the deaf old golden  Huxley learned it the first week he was here from watching his labby "big sister."

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*
I try very hard to be quick with my markers and since I spend most of the time play training and capturing, they catch on pretty quickly when they have done something I like and start to offer the behavior.


*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?*
No

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)*
supervise or crate, distract, redirect and reward.


*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?*
everything we do all day long is one big love fest between me and my dogs- lots of play, plenty of praise, good food, grooming, cuddle time before bed when all 3 are up on the bed with my DH and I... they are probably spoiled rotten but I get compliments on their behavior so I'm sticking with my routine


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent questions, I am looking forward to reading the different responses.


*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*
3-5 days/evenings at training per week. Morning yard time + food, they sleep during day (when not training), evening yard time + food.

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)*
Clip nails once a month. Do not groom per say, just use an under coat rake once every 3 months. Don't get eye buggers. Clean ears once/month with soaked paper towel (50/50 water/vinegar solution). Never had to mess with anal glands.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)*
Scoop designated spot in yard every evening. Don't walk the dogs per say.

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*
Typically do not let them get in trouble by trying to visualize ahead of time. When needed, they understand "pfui" and other OB commands very clearly.

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*
If dogs are not 100% they give out tell tale signals (movement, engagement etc).

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
We keep a fixed meal and yard time routine, dogs are predictable so one can let them out before they "really" need to go. Same applies when traveling. Dogs respect that.

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*
Rewards should mean a big deal to the dog, so do not reward 24/7 otherwise it becomes meaningless to the dog.

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?*
No

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)*
All.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?*
Timely exercise, training, rewards, corrections and food.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
Walks in the am and the evening for 30-45 minutes each. They get to run amuck in the frisbee park off leash for 10-15 minutes after their walks. Sometimes again late during the day.

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
Furminator for fur once a week. Brush teeth once a week. Eye buggers everyday. 

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? 
I poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
"Ah-ah!" "Leave it" or "Zeeva!" in a stern voice

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
Pacing, Zeeva will whine/cry and stick to me like glue.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
Sniffing ground. Pacing same area. Zoomies right before she goes.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?
Treat. Good girl. Pat on the head. Belly rubs.

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
Family is. After they come inside, I clean right away (vacuum, swifer, dust). We got wooden floors and tiles for them because they don't trap allergens as much as carpet. They mostly stay outside though. Hepa filter also really helps.

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
Bone stuffed with cheese. Occasional crating. Kong didn't work for us 

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?
Good food. Walks/hikes/exercise. Cuddles, smothers and snuggles. Keeping them healthy.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
Out to play in the morning anywhere from 30 to 45 mintues. Sometimes in the afternoon either another walk 1 to 2 miles or free play. And before feeding outside for free play. Training inbetween and some alone time.

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
I comb him, clip is nails once a week or as needed. His eyes i use a damp cloth and rub out and away from his eyes. Ears, haven't done anything yet, i dont see a build up of anything. 

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)
About once a week with a shovel and a bucket. 

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
A stern "NO" with direct eye contact for things like chewing on something etc. a " leave it" for when he gets too intense with the cats.

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
When he's sleeping alot, not just laying down relaxed, but sleeping.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
He sits near the door looking at me with a lowered head. If I happen not to notice he is there, he comes to me, pushs me with his nose, and walks back and sits by the door looking at me.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?
For me, its a " good boy!" in a calm but pleasent voice ( he does not like high pitched voices). I used to use treats, and have replaced it with praise

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
No

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
He has plenty of toys and bones to chew on. At night he is crated, and if i leave the house.

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him? 
Which praise when he does something good, and fair but firm redirection when he doesn't. I really believe a dog needs and wants direction.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..) 
*We don't really have a routine. She gets a pill at noon and midnight. She is free fed. She plays and naps all day as she pleases. We walk (usually between noon and 3pm) at least 1 mile, weather permitting. When possibly we job 1-4 miles.
*
2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)* We use a furminator for her hair on an as needed basis. Eye boogers are removed with a tissue, ears are cleaned with a tissue or Q-tip depending on the severity. We use ear wash as needed. We have a gel that we apply to her teeth at least 1x a week that helps break down plaque. I clip her nails with my nail clippers as needed. I don't express her anal glands (she has needed it done once and a vet tech did it.) 
* 3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)* We have no regular schedule for this either. We have 4 dogs- 3 are large. Therefore the more it is picked up- the better. On a walk, we take a grocery bag (usually only the puppy goes.) We dispose of it in a dumpster that is on our walk. At home we try to pick it up at least 4 times a week, sometimes more. We use the old dog food bags and grocery bags and then put it in a can (with a lid.) Our trash is picked up monday, so every sunday we make sure to clean whatever is left in the yard from the week.
*
4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?* Depends on the severity. Usually she is great. I will just say no, put her in a sit and stop her from what she was doing for a minute. If it is more severe (leaving the yard) she goes in a time out. This is a 3-5 minute time out, where she is locked in the bathroom. When she comes out she sits in a designated spot and stays for 1 minute. I haven't had to use the time out method in well over a year. It worked extremely well with her.
* 5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?* No clear way- once she kept getting up and changing positions
* 6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?* She still can't figure this out! She will go to the door if we are letting one other others in or out but wont just tell us on her own. Luckily she has great bladder/bowel control and we let her out several times without her asking
* 7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?* Treats or throwing her ball. Of course a belly rub is good too.
* 8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?* I am not allergic to animals
* 9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)* I haven't had to do this. She is just good. Yes, we exercise (walks, runs, fetch) but if the weather is bad for several days and we are unable to do this she behaves fine
* 10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?
*I treat her well. She is allowed in our beds and on our couches. I walk her and keep her yard clean. I take care of her health and buy her nice things. I keep her safe. Of course I pet her, hug her, kiss her and tell her that I love her everyday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*
days I don't work, up with the sunrise, feed, hang out for a couple hours , walk/hike, hang out for a couple hours and do it again at nite/maybe classes depends

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of) *basic bath, nails, alot of blowing out with blow dryer, whatever needs doing

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)* Poop patrol a couple times a day (I have 3 dogs), pitch it in the woods over the fence On walks, poop bags are a must

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?* my girl is perfect she never does anything inappropriate))


*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?* Masi is a tough girl, if she's limping or something I 'know' something is up,,if she doesn't eat, there is definitily something up

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom? *goes to the door

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? *use my 'happy' voice

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? *no

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)* Mine don't really get into trouble, but they do get bones/chewies when I leave

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* My dogs are living the life of Riley, they are treated fairly with respect and love, and give me much more than I could possibly give them


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I like to ask questions so I apologize. This one isn't as fun but it's just as important to me as the previous 'I would like to get to know' post...and thanks for making the last thread (IMO) a success. I learned a lot from it and had tons of fun! Bare with me through this one again
> 
> 1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)


The Mater is fully disabled, and I'm his caretaker, so our days are really pretty laid back and mellow. We're home pretty much 24/7 and just do whatever we feel like when we feel like it.



> 2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)


We use a slicker brush most every day, and a couple times a week I'll take a shot at clipping some nails. I check his ears most every day, and clean if needed. I don't bother to brush teeth as the raw food does that for me. Thus far I haven't needed to express anal glands, and I'd love that to continue. 



> 3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)


It depends on where it is. Any place outside of the back yard is picked up immediately (our front yard, any place else). The back yard, it depends on what I'm feeling like and where exactly it is. If it's in the corner where they rarely run, then I leave it alone for weeks. If it's right in the play path, I pick up right away. 



> 4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?


Other than distracting, I've got a buzzing EH noise that I make. Once in a while I use the word NO, but not often. Mostly I try to make sure he doesn't get the chance to do thinbgs I don't want him to do.



> 5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?


I try to learn all about my dog when they are healthy, so that any acting differently can show me there might be an issue. Sometimes I just KNOW.



> 6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?


Most times I have them outside before they NEED to go, but if I havne't, then I get a lot of whining, barking, and dancing in circles. 



> 7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?


I really like the clicker because it rewards THAT EXACT MOMENT that he's doing good. But I also mark it with praise, smiles, treats, whatever I think might make it clear to him. 



> 8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?


Thhankfully, I'm not allergic to any animals. 



> 9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)


First, I like to tire the dogs out. A tired dog is a good dog! Plenty of mental stimulation throughout the day in short sessions. And lots of time to just be a puppy. We've got several kongs, bones, and toys around for them. And Krissie sleeps on the bed with us, while Koshka gets too warm up here and takes over the floor area. 



> 10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?


By giving him all that he needs and more, showing him what I expect him to do, and in general being fair in everything I do.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*
-Get woken up by here at 7:45
-Outside for a pee then she hops back in bed
-12:00 Lunch for me then training/playtime till 1
-5:00 training for a bit then a walk
-6:30 Supper
-Maybe another walk or just relax
-11 go to bed to watch tv... dog gets as hyper as possible.


*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)*
-Brush every couple days. Baths when she is filthy. Nails every couple week. Teeth every week or so.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)*
-Couple times a week. Shovel + shopping bag = garbage.

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*
-"No!" or clap really loud

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*
-Not eating and being lazy


*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
-Rings the bells hung on the back door

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*
-Clicker and treats

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?*
-Nope.

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)*
-You can keep them out of trouble? 


*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?*
-Scratches and play time.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Hope this helps



> *1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*
> Feed em twice a day, when I wake up and when I get home from work. On days off I let my GSD tell me when he's hungry.
> 
> *2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)*
> ...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
9:30 am wake up and get belly rubs and loves
10 am go out
10:30 am breakfast
10:45 nap
12 pm walk
'3 pm go out and play
6 pm dinner
between 7 pm and 1 am play, work on obedience, watch tv and cuddle
1 am bed
2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
Clean eye boogers whenever I see them, brush teeth a few times a week, bath when he smells or is dirty, nails every other week, brushing once a week or more, cleaning ears when they look dirty, paws washed a few times a day.
3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day) Shovel once a week and throw it in the woods behind the house. On walks I use the bags from the grocery store.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that? I say no or uh uh and remove him from the area

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)? Havent dealt with that with Wolfie, but with the others, it was that they seem lethargic and generally don't act themselves.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom? 
He hits me with his paw and if I don't get it the first time, he jumps on me.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? Say "What a good boy!!" and get all excited about it.

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? No

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
Lots of bones and chew toys in every room. 
10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?He gets kisses , hugs, cuddles, and lots of attention. Plus I talk to him all the time as if he were a person.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)The alarm goes off and she is on the bed looking at me ready to go! Go for a walk, eat, I go to work. When I come home we take another walk, play outside, go to school some nights and do some training at home every night.

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)Eye Boogers when I see them, check ears once a week, teeth once a week, nails whenever needed. She has had one bath, but she stays pretty clean.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? Every other day with pooper scooper unless on a walk then its picked up immediately

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that? I say her name, she ignores me, I scream her name she ignores me...no really I haven't had to reprimand her as of yet, but I always have my eyes on her The worse thing she does is chase a cat every now or then and that doesn't happen to often as she gets older

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)? Hasn't happened yet

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom? She paws me with one paw if she has to pee and both paws when she has to poop.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? I tell her she is a good girl, give her treats, and lots of kisses

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?N/A

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong) She is in her crate when I'm at work with a couple toys if she gets bored, but she is out of the cage most of the time and there are toys everywhere, so she always has something to play with.

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him? Lots of love daily and she gives it right back


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone else wanna answer these questions? so much fun!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? *
Oh man, before I got a dog, I used to wake up at noon! lol. Somehow, I instinctively wake up at 7 or 8 to take her out. 

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? * Abby can't stand in one spot for more than 10 minutes so we have multiple sessions a day. lol.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? * Well, we pick up our poop immediately so no need to go patrolling. 

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?* I go, "HEY!" firmly. Sometimes, she'll catch herself and go into her crate.

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable?* 
She'll yelp or whine.

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
She'll come get me. Stare at me and as I approach, she leads me to the door.

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?* Good girl. lol. As soon as you say "Good girl" she knows she did something right and expects a treat.

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?* 
No allergies.

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? *
Crate! When she was a pup, I didn't think I needed a crate. Oh boy was I wrong! 

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* Lots of cuddling and head scratches.


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

I know I'm almost a year behind everyone else here, but I'm browsing through all the boards and came across this. Thought it would be fun to fill out. Reading all the other responses makes me proud of other GSD owners, very responsible bunch!

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
Bear helps me wake up in the morning at 6AM for a walk around the block and breakfast before I go to work. After work is another walk, length of the walk varies on which exit we take out of the neighborhood - anywhere from an hour to 2 hours. We go to the dog park if its warm/light enough out as well so he can get his "I've been waiting for you ALL DAY" energy released

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
I clean the eye bogies as I see them, normally daily. Cleaning of the ears as needed as well as the nails (although I've discovered that taking him to a groomer is much better for nail trimming. He goes in for a full grooming a few times a year and I give him baths when he needs them inbetween.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)
Since I live in an apartment I do so daily, but the other tenants have dogs and most of them don't pick up after their pooches so I end up going in the backyard and picking it up once a week so I'm not blamed for it as I have before. Grr.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
Normally with a loud "*AY!*" sound. But I can just sharply say his name which works just as well.

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
Bear normally gets very snuggly and just wants to be like a little kid and sleep in my lap

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
Bear is not subtle when he has to go outside. He'll sit by the door and nudge the doorknob with his nose. Or, if you aren't paying attention and don't notice him, he'll come up to you, and if you're laying down, he'll touch his nose to yours and stare you directly in the eyes.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?
Mine does really well with lots of praise. Treats are "okay" for him, but he's more play driven

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
N/A

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
When I first got him I would crate him during the day, but as I got to trust him I kept him loose in the house while I was away. Now, I leave him loose in the house and he doesn't get into anything, even a trash bag or open bag of dog food.

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?
Bear is spoiled, and I know this. He gets lots of attention, I take him everywhere with me (when I can), and I just overall spend as much time with him as I can to make him the happiest dog he can be.

Needless to say, I think Bear and I rescued eachother


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I like to ask questions so I apologize. This one isn't as fun but it's just as important to me as the previous 'I would like to get to know' post...and thanks for making the last thread (IMO) a success. I learned a lot from it and had tons of fun! Bare with me through this one again 

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)* Let them outside to potty in the morning. Give ginger her cosiquin, give both dogs some food & water. Get ready for work and give both dogs a hug,say goobye and head out.*

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of) *I use furminator once a week, Wipe Eye Boogers constantly. Nails I get done at groomers as needed.*

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day) *Everytime they go unless its deep snow, then pick it up as I see it.*

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?* I say ayy! No this is usually Jonas not Ginger he is still learning *

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?
*you can tell by the way they look at you, feel there nose for really warm temps, just an visual exam.*
6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?
*Ginger quietly sits in front of door and stares at it , Jonas hits door with paws.*
7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? *Say goodboy, or girl and pat them on head.*

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? *No.*

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
*Both dogs have their own crate with no door on it, and go to it and stay when I tell them.*
10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* I talk to them alot. I hug them and pet them alot.*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs?All the dogs go out at least 3 times per day. Since I'm between contracts (not working) I go out with them and either throw the Jolly ball or use the Chuck-It.
​2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)The GSD gets brushed maybe once a month (long coat). Every week I check/clip everyone's nails and check their ears. I have to pull hair from the Cresteds ears so I end up checking everyone. I don't brush teeth. My Cresteds get brushed every 2-3 days and bathed once a week-10 days (during the winter).
​3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? The only time I do potty patrol is when I'm running lure coursing in our field. Then I check the area around the start line and clean up anything there. Everything I pick up I toss over our fence into the overgrown/unused section of the land next to us.
​4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?Raised voice saying ACK!!
​5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?Depends on the dog. #1 sign of a problem with Kaynya, Spike, Feugo, Wasabi and Winnie is not eating. With Mauser it's not wanting to play with his ball.
​6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?He's never really HAD to tell us. I would say if he went and sat by the gate that keeps them in our living room then I would most likely ask if he wanted to Go Out.
​7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?Throw a ball for him. My Cresteds are more food motivated.
​8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
Not me but my DH is allergic to both cats and dogs - we have 3 cats and 7 dogs.  He takes drugs, tries not to rub his eyes after holding/petting the cats and cannot help me wash the animals (wet fur is the worst for him).
​9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)Crate, for everyone when we are not home.
​10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?[/QUOTE]
Feeding him the best food, taking him for car rides, listening to him when he wants something, asking him for attention and just being with him. With the Cresteds it's more physical - they LOVE being held and snuggled with.​


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)

be out in the hills before sun up every other morning and let my dogs find and kill stuff back home by 6.00am do some obed or agility till about 7.00am, lock them up got to work. repeat at night. bite training once or twice a week on new decoy.

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)

brush rarely swim evryday never wash or trim, running keeps nails trim.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)

never they have huge yard, rarely see any.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that? 

sharp kick in butt - kiddin. yell "leave it"

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?

never had a sick dog, injuries yes and self evident.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?

he craps somewhere

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?

stop beating him - kiddin again, food, tug, ball, verbal praise.

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? - no

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)

physical fatigue

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him? 

i don't "love" dogs, respect by praise, food, house etc.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs?*
Wake up, go potty, eat, go potty, walk, go to work (if going), go potty, eat lunch, go potty, back to work (if working), go potty, eat dinner, go potty, walk, play, train, run (if Matt's running her), potty, play, bed-time.

*2. How do you groom your GSDs?* 
Teeth brushed every 3 days, ears cleaned every other week, anal glands done every two weeks, nails trimmed every two weeks, bath once every month.

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it?* 
I patrol the whole yard twice a day, and, using a scooper, get any poop. It's put in a garbage bag and taken to the dump.

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*
I tell Koda, "You are doing naughty." She immediately runs to her bed and lays down, and never does it again. 

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*
Koda becomes very dismal. She will lay her ears flat, keep her tail under her. She won't rise to play and doesn't get excited about going bye-bye or on a walk. She also gets this kind of glazed look in her eyes that immediately hits me.

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
Koda will go to the front door. She will also bark very lowly/quietly at the door. Or she'll start biting the doorknob on the front door.

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*
Koda understands best when I give her an excited voice or pat her playfully on the ribs.

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?*
Nopeee.

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble?*
She has multiple stuffed animals and squeaky toys that are her "babies." She is often too busy "nursing" them to actually get into trouble. We also put in movies with animals and those will distract her. If we play a video game she watches. And we give her deer/elk antlers to chew on.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* 
I use play, cuddling, petting, talking, training, walking... Everything we do has some aspect of letting her know how much I love her. During training, and offleash walking, I let her know I respect her by allowing her to take a moment to think things through and make a decision. I love how well she can think!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)

*Wake up, cuddle sesh, he comes up and lays in the bathroom while i get ready, crated when I leave (my mom then watches/plays with him while I work), when I get home we go on a jog/walk, play fetch for an hour, then have a training sesh after he eats/naps. On days I dont work I spend alot of my day with him *

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)

*Brush every couple of days, brush his teeth when I can, dremmel his nails weekly, clean ears weekly (if needed), wipe his face/eye buggers when necessary, and he gets a bath once a month or so..*


3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)

*Every two days...or whenever Im home from work before its dark out. Pick it all up with doggy bags and goes to the trash can. *

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that? 

*Depends what he is doing, but "no", "leave it" or replace with something appropriate, or get his attention and do a training sesh.*



5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?

*Havent had a sick dog, but he recently got his eye scratched by a cat, and was pacing/whining*

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?

*He goes and sits by the door, whines, if that doesnt work, barks and scratches at door or comes to me to bark at me lol*

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?

*Verbal praise, high value treats if rewarding a behavior that has been hard to get (ie. leaving that cats alone), clicker*

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? 
*No*

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)

*LOTS of exercise, many training sessions, play with him, and he has many toys/bones etc to chew on and he is ALWAYS crated when no one is home*

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him? 
*Give him lots of praise and kisses  and let him know when hes making me proud and happy, and I show him mainly by spending a considerable amount of time with him. *


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)

Once I wake up I get pounced on, spooned intensely (she's not a nice snuggler) and then we get out of bed and I feed her, take her to pee, and I get ready. She loads up in the car, we go to work, and I take her out on my lunch break. We do schutzhund on one day of the weekend and either dog parks or agility on the other. Sometimes we even go to the doggie pool 

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)

We do the self serve baths and cologne. I should bathe her more but she has a short coat and we're always out somewhere she gets dirty quickly. I just cut her nails and I had to sit on her while screaming PLATZZZZZZ. It looks a little insane.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)

We're in an apartment so we clean it up as it comes.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?

I gasp and tell her how stupid it was and what a bad, shameful girl she is (seriously.. I shame her in a "Im not going to beat you but SHAAAAAAAAME ON YOUUUUU"

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?

I can always tell when her temperaments off. I came and picked her up from boarding once after the staff member gave her severe heatstroke and didn't notice before throwing her back in a kennel - I knew the second she came to see me that something was seriously wrong. Same when she bloated and when I thought she might have HD even though she didn't show symptoms. We're connected like that :wub:

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?

She doesn't.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?

BALL BALL TUG OMG TUUUUUUG

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?

No.

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)

Crate in the car and when I'm not home.. when I am home she is always trouble, there's no stopping it 

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect her?

Training, praise, and lots of hugs (even though she doesn't like hugs)


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? Because of my work schedule. I have no daily routine with Fiona. Every day is different.

2. How do you groom your GSDs? Fiona chews the hairbrush and toothbrush, so she goes to groomer who does it all every other week.

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? Because she eats it, pick up immediately with pooper scooper and flush. I live in condo and she only has a balcony. Otherwise use poopy bags.

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that? Yell "ahh" for minor offense. Yell "nyet" or "phooey" for bigger stuff like eating poop.

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable? Only sick once in her 7.5 months. She was not vocal like normal. It was swollen tonsils.

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom? She uses doggie door. At work, she walks to door and looks at me.

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? Tell her good girl, then rub her tummy

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?* 
Nope

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? *
Don't want to jinx it, but no problems so far. She is usually with me 24/7.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* she can sleep on my bed if she wants. She gets to taste ice cream when I eat it. I spoil her rotten. Respect ... I take care of her needs and tell her I love her everyday.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a fun thread!  

1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)
I don't really have one. I just try to get in exercise and training as much as possible throughout the day. Sometimes we meet friends for doggy play dates, sometimes we just do lots of mind games and fetch and tug and soccer etc. 

2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of) just brushing and working on vacuuming her haha. I bathe her if she stinks or steps in poop or something and clip her nails about once a week. 

3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)
I try to do it every week. And I jut put a baggy over my hand like a glove and pick the suckers up and put it in a big bag lol

4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?
Depends on what it is. No or uh uh or a command to do something else. Like off, leave it, place. 

5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)? She's still young but she's a drama queen. So I would imagine if she's every seriously hurt we would know. When she was a pup we would accidentally barely sleep on her and she screamed like you were killing her. But she was fine literally a second after. 

6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom? Goes to the door and hits the blinds. 

7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior? For my. Dog I reward with good girls, pats, food rewards, tug rewards, getting super excited if its something major like over coming something she didn't like, game of fetch or soccer. 

8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage? No thank god!!

9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong) exercise, training to drain the mental energy, kings, marrow bones, antlers, and crate, keeping her leashed and teaching the place command. 

10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him? By spending time with her, praising her, leaving her alone to eat and treating her fairly but firmly. If that makes sense? 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? *
Wake up, let the dog out of crate give her a nice tummy rub, kisses and hugs. Let her out to do her business. While she is out I get ready for the day. Dog is back inside, make breakfast watch an episode of Desprate Housewives while the dog is begging for a walk. Take the dog for a walk. Go on with my day. The dog hangs out with me unless I have to leave the house. Then its walk again except longer one with lots of sniffing usually before bed time. Some days are different. 

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? *
Bath once a month. Brushing every two weeks if she is blowing her coat then obviosely a lot more brusing. I don't clip her nails, they arent long and are worn out. No ear cleaning either so far her ears are fine. And I am so thankful I didn't have any anal gland business 

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? *
Whenever needed, no specifications on that part

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?*
A firm "NO" does the trick most of the time, if she still misnehaves she goes on time out.
*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*
No excitement, not much moving mostly sleeping. 

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?*
She tricks me, she will whine and scratch the door but when you take her out she just wants to sniff and play forever. But yeah, usualy she just scratches the door, if I ignore her she starts barking.

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?*
An excited "YEY" and a "good girl" and pat her on her head does it. If training I use treats.

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?
*No

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong)
*Excercise, toys, crate.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?*
LOTS of kisses, hugs, cuddles, patting,sharing my food even though I still want it (yes I know Im not suppose to) taking her on trips with me even though its inconviniet.


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

*1. What is your daily routine with your GSDs? (keep it short..)*

I wake them up lol (they are not morning dogs), let them out.. breakfast is served, I go to work. evenings; walk, play, training, chill time, dinner, bed.. weekend activities, hikes etc

*2. How do you groom your GSDs? (I wanna know all! cleaning eye buggers, combing, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, clipping nails, expressing anal glands anything you can think of)
* 
brush coat 1 x week, furminator bi monthly, bath as needed & blow dry, clip nails 1x month, , ear wash as needed.. leave the glands to the vet ewwww

*3. How often do you do poopy patrol and how do you do it? (i.e. I do poopy patrol twice a week the day before the garbage goes out, on walks and I use a pooper scooper, or a doggy bag. It all goes in the trash outside my home to be picked up the next day)* 

large yard 1-2 x week, carry bags when out and about

*4. If you catch your GSD doing something inappropriate how do you get him to understand that he shouldn't be doing that?.. *

depends on what it is .. ranges from short "AH" and/or knock it off, or leave it :nono: , occasional death threat LOL.

*5. How do you know that your GSD is in pain, sick or uncomfortable (besides the obvious like vomiting or diarrhea)?*
I stay in tune with them both.. overly so some would say..

Any little thing outside the norm is noticed whether by body language, behavior (i.e. lethargic, moodiness), appetite, a lookie over is done, a temp might be taken.... I learned a long time ago... they hide things well.. 

*6. How does your GSD tell you if he needs to go to the bathroom?* 

beyond the routine..both will let me know, Gypsy will sit & stare and resit, once eye contact is made, heads for the door.. she will wake me up w/pawing/nudges & a bark for those emergencies (thank goodness lol), grader grunts & does body wag dance 

*7. What is the best way to get your GSD to understand that he is being rewarded for good behavior?* 

verbal, rubbing pet/pat, intensity depends on accomplishment & action 

*8. Are you allergic to your GSDs? If so how do manage?* 

NA

*9. What do you do to keep your GSD out of trouble? (bones, crate, kong) * 

Gypsy not much.. from a pup until trustworthy supervised/crated, bad habits had no chance to establish.. Grader, a rescue, came with severe behavior & physical issues, always a work in progress  .. is crated still at 8yrs when away from home.. he has a tendency to go through windows.. etc.. he is reactive.

*10. How do you show your GSD that you love/respect him?* 

love on them, train, play & keep them as healthy as i can, do right by them, they return the favor  cept they are both snoring away on my bed as i type this...  sneaky


----------

